# What does not work for fall Steelhead?



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance. I had great luck last spring Steelhead fishing on the fly, and there is nothing better... I tied my own flies which consisted of various nymphs, sucker spawns, and egg patterns. I did not use many streamer type flies, and when I did, was very VERY unsucessful. SO I ask, can the above mentioned patterns, and other patterns like them be used EFFECTIVELY in fall, or are they mostly spring patterns? I am currently focusing on various streamers, clouser, whoolies etc. and know these are valuable fall fare.? Also, does anybody else tie maggot balls? These have proved deadly. Thank you for any answers or input.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sitting at home in front of the TV! 
Only weay is to experiment and stick with what you have confidence with!


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

maggot balls,I laugh every time I see them as they do not exist anywhere but on a baitfishers hook. Not sure what they think it is but I know steel will take them.
Streamers work well for steel,esp if the water is 45degF and up. Muddlers are a favorite of mine,esp w/ a couple rubber legs on ea side before you tie in the head. Rabbit strips in white.olive or blalck are good too.Arctic fox fur for streamers(or marabou,but less durable) on #'s4-10,tied slim in wht,blk over wht,grey over wht,olive over white ,all w/ a lil but of flash and tinsel body.Locate an area w/ fish ,cast up and across and let it swing out in front of them,don't strip unless the water is slow,just use the current,too fast and they'll turn away. Stream trout like an active strip but salmon and steel like it slower,the speed of the current pushing the belly of line w/ an occaisional mend back up to slow it down along w/ lil twitches and pulses w/ the rod tip,works for me,TC1


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

can I catch them on dries??? I wanna skate bombers has anyone tried it on erie fish


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

I catch them on the aforementioned muddlers before they get soaked and sink right away.The Pa fish that come in earlier in the fall than the Manistees take off the surface better'n Man's,mid-late Oct. If ya have any cicada patterns left from this summer try them. TC1


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Tall cool one said:


> maggot balls,I laugh every time I see them as they do not exist anywhere but on a baitfishers hook. Not sure what they think it is but I know steel will take them.


Confirmed, maggot flies do work, if the water is slightly stained, then a little dip in berkley trout scent to give it an extra kick works great. The other day I drifted with a prince / maggot fly combo and had my fly rod ripped from my hand (not really) but the steelie took the maggot fly. 

The other thing that doesn't work, low water conditions and crowds of people working a hole that has 3 fish in it. Ohhhh almost forgot, leaves.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Are people catching alot of steelhead right now? I am hearing some stories and caught one today but it was odd. I have been fishing various holes in rocky river all the way north to as far south as grafton road? what gives?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I had all my luck in the spring with clousers and no eggs but I now learned clousers are even better and will work great in the fall for agressive fresh run steel. I would say stick with the streamer patterns and swing them downstream through the deep holes.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

how bout egg sucking clousers?? emerald shiner color.:B
so has anyone tried any giant streamers? I've got my big sculpins for night fishing browns are they worth bringing up. and what about classic salmon flies, the real pretty ones they use for atlantics, those would just be cool to catch a fish on.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

riverKing said:


> how bout egg sucking clousers?? emerald shiner color.:B
> so has anyone tried any giant streamers? I've got my big sculpins for night fishing browns are they worth bringing up. and what about classic salmon flies, the real pretty ones they use for atlantics, those would just be cool to catch a fish on.


Bring it all they are just trout, and will take just about anything remember they were raised on pellets!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

tom! donnot confuse the issue with logic and reasoning! I want to think that these are hard to catch lol. you know what, I'm bringing a pellet fly


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

riverKing said:


> tom! donnot confuse the issue with logic and reasoning! I want to think that these are hard to catch lol. you know what, I'm bringing a pellet fly


Brown egg fly with dry fly flotant on it .. lol.. " yes i have caught a few with it .. lol.."


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

olive beaded wooly bugger. works great all season long for me. and now that theyre fresh, they absolutely slam streamers.


----------

